
Online.net launches XC servers: 8 x 2.4GHz / 1To storage / 8 Go RAM / 19€ - matt42
http://www.online.net/fr/serveur-dedie/dedibox-xc
======
simon_vetter
[http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-
xc](http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-xc)

link in english.

